

Ufficient: Faster Than a Phone Call – Find, Compare, and Book Local Services - ufficient
http://ufficient.com/

======
ufficient
Ufficient is a social networking platform that allows you to connect and
communicate with multiple local businesses simultaneously using pictures,
videos, text and voice. Instead of asking friends for recommendations or
calling businesses one at a time to compare prices, inquire about inventory or
check availability, now Ufficient does all of this for you automatically!

~~~
ufficient
Welcoming beta testers: promo.ufficient.com

